# What a year...



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, it's official today. I have been a member here a year, and as far as my smoking skills, what a year it's been!

As some of you know, I have been a decent cook out of neccessity <heh> for quite a while, and have made sausage and other processed meats for a few years now. But the one thing I really never got QUITE right was the "seasoning" of meats- and other things for that matter- with smoke.

One of the best and in my opinion most important concepts I learned here is the "Thin and Blue" concept. Now, don't get me wrong... I learned a ton about prep, seasonings and other things too. But the Thin Blue is what set my Q free!

I'd like to take a bit of time and thank all who have helped me to the skill and confidence level I have attained in this short time, and there's been alot of ya. Some folks have moved on to other places to hang out, some are still around. No matter- I DO thank you for the education! 

And a special thank you to Meowey for the nomination to the OTBS... I was and still am extremely proud of the honor of being included in that group of folks! And I hope I have helped others in the quest for the sometimes elusive Great Q with Thin Blue along the way as all OTBS members aspire to do.

To another year!  Cheers!  \_/


----------



## meowey (Aug 12, 2008)

You are most welcome!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## twistertail (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Rich, about the same amount of time I've been here.  Let me add to your post by saying that you have added a ton of info yourself and have helped me out several times.  Thanks.


----------



## erain (Aug 12, 2008)

hea Rich, congrats on the 1 year and i just got to throw in a few things. the knowlege you share with us all is indispensable!!! you are great with us newer members and seem to help us in many ways. the encouragement to try something new, the help when maybe things not all going well. i could go on but everyone knows what i talkin about. again congrats on the aniv. and thanks for everything!!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats Rich! I've seen the number of posts(7000+)but didn't pay attention to your amount of time here. I just assumed you'd been on here for a few years.

Your posts are always helpful, informative, friendly, and humorous. I still get a kick out of you finding the piece of jerky under your van seat and eating it proving that curing has value. The was priceless!

I want to personally thank you for hanging out here helping me and others take on smoking processes we may not have tried out of intimidation. My ham this past Easter is a prime example. 

You sir exemplify what SMF is all about!

On edit, you also had a Stanley Cup thrown in there!

Lou


----------



## bassman (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats, Richtee!  It sure is nice to know that if you have a problem or a question, all you have to do is post here, and receive the needed help in a short time.  I too have learned a lot from this forum.  Keep on smokin'
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well Said....   Congrats Rich......


----------



## gobbledot (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Richtee Fro all the help you have been with me espically on my briskets.. The reason this site is so great is because of people like you.. Again Thanks and Congrats...


----------



## daboys (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats Rich. If I can learn half of what you have in a year I will be happy. Your posts are allways very helpfull and I have learned allot from them allready. Congrats again, and thanks. Sorry, but I wont say Go Blue.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats on the 1 year buddy. You have been a great teacher of  Q here yourself. It was great to meet you in person and alot of fun cooking with you and your bro. Hope we can do it again.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well said! Congats on the anniversary! 

air do shlÃ*int\_/ \_/


Ron


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 12, 2008)

Rich, I agree with others, you one of the big reasons the SMF keeps on its mission to welcome, educate and train new folks in the ways of smoking....  Others take after your example and it is great to see. 

I appreciate the help you have provided me and the friendliness in reaching out early on.  

I am one of the few that has had the opportunity to meet you in person and I can say you are as much a geek in person as on here and I appreciate it.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dittos on what has allready been said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Happy anniversary. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Phil


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 12, 2008)

And here I thought I was learnin from you! Oh yeah, I am! Your advice is always right on the mark. Thanks to you for a great year!

 By the way... Over 7000 posts in only one year! You got too much time on your hands buddy!


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 12, 2008)

Hopefully in year 2 he will come out of his shell.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy anniversary.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 12, 2008)

What , that's less than 20 posts a day  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Phil


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats Richtee, you have been a very helpful and contributing member. I can always look to your comments for good direction. Glad to be in line with you as part of the OTBS.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 12, 2008)

Happy Anniversary ya old dawg. Carry on Mr Tee.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers \_/


----------



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh...thanks Piggie. And thanks everyone... but mostly the new folks, and especially the beginners. 'Cause that's my biggest fun here. Helping someone realize their culinary potential, to the limits I can help, anyway.

Life is too short to eat lame food or drink crappy beer! <Or bourbon...heh>


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 12, 2008)

And to think, he STILL doesn't have a decent smoker......


----------



## jts70 (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats old dude!


----------



## ronp (Aug 12, 2008)

That is what I noticed right away. As soon as I needed help you were here for me and even sent me a page from your book on dry curing.

*Thanks!! You are truely an asset here.*


----------



## fishawn (Aug 12, 2008)

I always read your stuff & enjoy your humor & you have been very helpful to a lot of people from what I have seen. Your taste in music is pretty good also! Keep it up....


----------



## dingle (Aug 12, 2008)

Richtee, you are by far a better teacher than a student here at the SMF! Thanks to you from one smoking, hockey lovin good beer and bourbon drinker to another!!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 12, 2008)

Where do you find the time.? Over 7000 posts at an average of over 19 per day. lol


----------



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

I type REAL fast, Lee!  ;{)


----------



## grothe (Aug 12, 2008)

U da man, Dawg!!! I pretty sure I've read every one of ur threads, and always here helpin out us newbies! Can't believe ya've only been here a year!  Great job, and ya always come through - especially on our technical questions (how the he** you know all that stuff is beyond me)!!! LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















 Keep up the good work - You'd be surprised how many rely on your knowledge!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats Rich all I'll say is you make SMF a better place to be Thanks for being here and helping.


----------



## ddave (Aug 12, 2008)

Not much I can say that hasn't already been said.  But I will anyway . . . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thanks Rich for all of your informative posts.  I enjoy your sense of humor and informative posts.  

Still waitin' on pics of the Beast's completion and maiden voyage.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 12, 2008)

Atta boy rich!  Keep on smokin buddy!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 12, 2008)

Way to go on the 1-yr anniversary, Rich. You're definitely one of the rocks we got here at SMF and it's great fun (and informational) to read your posts/threads. 

Countdown until NHL season begins, my friend ...


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 13, 2008)

WEell you know cuz I already told ya!
ditto that!
She curtses, again.....


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Rich, You are the definition of rich, because people love you man, I tell my kids rich is not cash but its love and happiness--no person who is dying wishes they would have worked more!

I have noticed that whenever there is a "?" in a thread, you are there.  Also, you seem to get all the rollcalls!  You are SMF!  

Thanks for all the help!

Sincerely,

Steve


----------



## cman95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats MR TEE!!!! I have studied your threads, post and have learned much. And I agree that you do have a sense of humor; keep up the good work!!!


----------



## desertlites (Aug 13, 2008)

way to go rich-congrats and I'll  \_/ to that.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Rich i'd like to slip in here and give a Thanks also.  Enjoy chatting with u in the chat room and always get a kick out of your posts. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 13, 2008)

Richtee
You are a key role model to what SMF is all about. Congrats on your SMF anniversary and I wish, hope and beg to celebrate many more with you. You are a huge assett to all of us members.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 13, 2008)

*Rich, you are one fine fella, I could go on, but there is no need, as Meowey said, and he said the same thing to me when I first joined, "Take care, have fun, and do good"*


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations, Rich!  I've only been on here a few weeks and immediately recognized you as one of the veterans of the art!  May the next year and every year after be as enjoyable for you!


----------



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, it's official today. I have been a member here a year, and as far as my smoking skills, what a year it's been!

As some of you know, I have been a decent cook out of neccessity <heh> for quite a while, and have made sausage and other processed meats for a few years now. But the one thing I really never got QUITE right was the "seasoning" of meats- and other things for that matter- with smoke.

One of the best and in my opinion most important concepts I learned here is the "Thin and Blue" concept. Now, don't get me wrong... I learned a ton about prep, seasonings and other things too. But the Thin Blue is what set my Q free!

I'd like to take a bit of time and thank all who have helped me to the skill and confidence level I have attained in this short time, and there's been alot of ya. Some folks have moved on to other places to hang out, some are still around. No matter- I DO thank you for the education! 

And a special thank you to Meowey for the nomination to the OTBS... I was and still am extremely proud of the honor of being included in that group of folks! And I hope I have helped others in the quest for the sometimes elusive Great Q with Thin Blue along the way as all OTBS members aspire to do.

To another year!  Cheers!  \_/


----------



## meowey (Aug 12, 2008)

You are most welcome!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## twistertail (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Rich, about the same amount of time I've been here.  Let me add to your post by saying that you have added a ton of info yourself and have helped me out several times.  Thanks.


----------



## erain (Aug 12, 2008)

hea Rich, congrats on the 1 year and i just got to throw in a few things. the knowlege you share with us all is indispensable!!! you are great with us newer members and seem to help us in many ways. the encouragement to try something new, the help when maybe things not all going well. i could go on but everyone knows what i talkin about. again congrats on the aniv. and thanks for everything!!!!


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats Rich! I've seen the number of posts(7000+)but didn't pay attention to your amount of time here. I just assumed you'd been on here for a few years.

Your posts are always helpful, informative, friendly, and humorous. I still get a kick out of you finding the piece of jerky under your van seat and eating it proving that curing has value. The was priceless!

I want to personally thank you for hanging out here helping me and others take on smoking processes we may not have tried out of intimidation. My ham this past Easter is a prime example. 

You sir exemplify what SMF is all about!

On edit, you also had a Stanley Cup thrown in there!

Lou


----------



## bassman (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats, Richtee!  It sure is nice to know that if you have a problem or a question, all you have to do is post here, and receive the needed help in a short time.  I too have learned a lot from this forum.  Keep on smokin'
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well Said....   Congrats Rich......


----------



## gobbledot (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Richtee Fro all the help you have been with me espically on my briskets.. The reason this site is so great is because of people like you.. Again Thanks and Congrats...


----------



## daboys (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats Rich. If I can learn half of what you have in a year I will be happy. Your posts are allways very helpfull and I have learned allot from them allready. Congrats again, and thanks. Sorry, but I wont say Go Blue.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats on the 1 year buddy. You have been a great teacher of  Q here yourself. It was great to meet you in person and alot of fun cooking with you and your bro. Hope we can do it again.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well said! Congats on the anniversary! 

air do shlÃ*int\_/ \_/


Ron


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 12, 2008)

Rich, I agree with others, you one of the big reasons the SMF keeps on its mission to welcome, educate and train new folks in the ways of smoking....  Others take after your example and it is great to see. 

I appreciate the help you have provided me and the friendliness in reaching out early on.  

I am one of the few that has had the opportunity to meet you in person and I can say you are as much a geek in person as on here and I appreciate it.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dittos on what has allready been said 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Happy anniversary. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Phil


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 12, 2008)

And here I thought I was learnin from you! Oh yeah, I am! Your advice is always right on the mark. Thanks to you for a great year!

 By the way... Over 7000 posts in only one year! You got too much time on your hands buddy!


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 12, 2008)

Hopefully in year 2 he will come out of his shell.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy anniversary.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 12, 2008)

What , that's less than 20 posts a day  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Phil


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats Richtee, you have been a very helpful and contributing member. I can always look to your comments for good direction. Glad to be in line with you as part of the OTBS.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 12, 2008)

Happy Anniversary ya old dawg. Carry on Mr Tee.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers \_/


----------



## richtee (Aug 12, 2008)

Heh...thanks Piggie. And thanks everyone... but mostly the new folks, and especially the beginners. 'Cause that's my biggest fun here. Helping someone realize their culinary potential, to the limits I can help, anyway.

Life is too short to eat lame food or drink crappy beer! <Or bourbon...heh>


----------

